# General thoughts on Nording pipes and the different finishes



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

And now that I've baited you, a specific question about a specific pipe, too. More on that in a mintue.

So I've been browsing the various online pipe sites all the different briars out there, and the Erik Nording designs catch my eye every time He's got a bunch of different price points, but it seems the vast majority are in the $80 range. Is this typically a good price point to start looking at decent briars? I've got a few cobs in the mail so I'm not necessarily in a rush to buy anything, but I've officially started the search.

Then, I saw this:










This jumped out at me more than any other. I love it. So much that I've emailed my local pipe tobacconist to see if he carries any Nordings. But my questions now are, 1) Anyone have experience with this specific pipe or one very similar? 2) Will that finish hold up well over time or would I be best served with something darker? It's such a different color than I pictured a pipe being and it's "uniqueness" (to me, anyway) makes me want it even more. Your thoughts are appreciated.


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

Tommy (quo) has one sorta like this that he got in a mass sale. He seems to love it, it was exactly what he was looking for too. I'd say pick one up, I adore my Nording.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

I have that exact pipe, the Nording Signature Freehand Natural (or whatever it's called). Mine smokes very, very well!

Don't worry about it being light - the more you smoke it, the more color the wood will pick up. It will, in time, turn dark.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

That is a fine looking pipe! Looks to be a natural finish. I have a couple of Nording's pipes that smoke well, so that should not be a worry.

I would expect to see that pipe darken with age. Between the heat of smoking and even the natural oils on your hands, I can imagine that turning into a more beautiful and interesting pipe.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Man Joe - I think we have similar tastes - I've been looking at that same pipe since I started browsing pipe sites!!!! Wonder who will pull the trigger first???


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Well Joe, as a Brother that likes Nordings, I have a couple of his signature lines. First off I will tell you the finish is natural so there is nothing on the briar at all. No wax, varnish, polish at all. The ones I have are smoked very lovingly and the finish will take on whatever is on your hands. But to me, that is what makes the pipe. Over time the signature will ware off as mine did but to me that isn't really a big thing. The two that I have are in my weekly rotation of pipes. These are mine......


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

WOW - those are beautiful!!!!


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

Oldmso54 said:


> Man Joe - I think we have similar tastes - I've been looking at that same pipe since I started browsing pipe sites!!!! Wonder who will pull the trigger first???


Great minds


----------



## gg_godd (Nov 3, 2011)

to me nording pipes are uglier than sin, which sucks because they are a great price


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

gg_godd said:


> to me nording pipes are uglier than sin, which sucks because they are a great price


Funny how different people can see things in totally different lights. I think a lot of the Nordings are SWEET, and as you said the price is right. I could easily pick up four or five of them and be happy. Maybe I will


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

Oldmso54 said:


> Man Joe - I think we have similar tastes - I've been looking at that same pipe since I started browsing pipe sites!!!! Wonder who will pull the trigger first???


I just got off the phone with a local shop with a huge pipes section... they've got "quite a few Nording pipes, including the signature series." May swing by there at lunch tomorrow. Just saying.


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

For a first briar, you could easily find something in the $40-60 range that will make you very happy. If you want to spend more, that's fine, and the Nordings are a good pipe to spend more for. I have a Nording Signature (It has the rusticated bottom, so it's not identical) and it started darkening after the second or third bowl. If you like it, go for it. It's worth the money.


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

TommyTree said:


> For a first briar, you could easily find something in the $40-60 range that will make you very happy. If you want to spend more, that's fine, and the Nordings are a good pipe to spend more for. I have a Nording Signature (It has the rusticated bottom, so it's not identical) and it started darkening after the second or third bowl. If you like it, go for it. It's worth the money.


On the phone the guy said the signature series Nordings start around $55. So perhaps they'll beat some of the online deals I've been seeing? Seems a bit unlikely but it can't hurt to take a look. I do like it, and it's at a price point (online, at least) that I'm OK with.


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

jswaykos said:


> On the phone the guy said the signature series Nordings start around $55. So perhaps they'll beat some of the online deals I've been seeing? Seems a bit unlikely but it can't hurt to take a look. I do like it, and it's at a price point (online, at least) that I'm OK with.


He might be talking about the Erikson line. I'm still not sure if those are Nordings or Nording seconds. They're pretty good pipes, but they're not as unique as the Signature.


----------



## dgerwin11 (Jun 19, 2011)

I have Nording signature natural, but a billiard. Smokes like a dream. In time your beautiful blond will turn into a ravishing brunette.:high5:


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

All my favorite pipes are freehands, the just seem to be more personable being one of a kind.


----------



## Hot Lips (Dec 28, 2009)

My naked Nording is one of my favorite pipes - they look and feel wonderful. It will darken as someone above mentioned. i like the personality this gives them


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Gorgeous! I didn't realize the naturals would darken like that!


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

gahdzila said:


> Gorgeous! I didn't realize the naturals would darken like that!


Almost all pipes darken with use to some extent. The lighter the stain (or lack thereof), the more dramatically it'll darken.


----------

